# French bulldog throwing up



## Ddraig (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I just joined the forums here. I'm looking for advice and I really hope you can help me.

My roommate has a french bulldog who is nearly a year old. The little guy is awesome but he throws up all the time, usually once a day and sometimes much more than that. He's been doing it since he was a new puppy and my roommate isn't concerned about it because the dog is fine and active aside from this, thus no vet visit. It's concerns me partially because I'm afraid something is wrong with him, and partially because I own all the furniture and carpeting in the house.

For some details, (The post is about to get somewhat gross and for that I apologize) it's almost never solid food, 95% of the time it's watery, with the consistency of egg yolk. Usually it's mostly clear with some brown or yellow in it and sometimes there is white foam with it.

We don't notice much of a pattern. He will sometimes gorge on water and immediately puke but we've been working on that problem and it doesn't seem to be related. He'll almost never throw up while we're at work or away (at least we never find it or any wet spots), it's almost always while someone is home. I find that odd. It isn't the time of day though, because if I'm home early or for lunch he'll throw up. In fact just today he did 4 times when I went home to eat, which is what prompted this question. He doesn't do it in response to running or activity either, just when he's sitting around.

If you need any more details I'll be happy to provide them. We've tried switching foods around and it hasn't helped. I can pressure my roommate to make a vet visit but I'd prefer to save that for a last resort because he really doesn't want to (and I can understand that) and I don't wanna make an issue of it if there is any other choice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The dog really needs to see a vet, it could be reflux or it could be something more serious. At any rate throwing up on a regular basis can cause damage to the esophagus so it needs to be looked at and resolved.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I agree with Carla. He needs to go to the vet. It could very well be his pallatte. Bullies tend to have elongated pallates and now that he is over a year old the vet will be able to look at it and see if surgery is required to open it up a little more (make sure you bring him to a bullie specialist otherwise some vets tend to take too much off with the laser and then you have another can of worms to deal with)


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 24, 2008)

That's kinda what I suspected. I appreciate the responses, I'll talk to him about it after work today. Looks like a vet visit it is.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Let me know where you are, I can help you find a Bully specialist near you.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with the vet visit, also, my dog used to do the same thing..I asked about it on this forum, and they said it was because, since she is a little dog, she needs to eat more often. Given snacks through out the day. They get sick if they are hungry, and as you said it happened 4 times when you were going to eat.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF.

ITA with everyone, a vet visit is in order ASAP. So sad he has gone through this for a year without some relief. Good luck with your vet visit and please keep us updated.


----------

